

Ask HN: I need a Javascript hero today in SF - joshmlewis

I am in desperate need of some Javascript/JSON tutoring today.  I don't know any other way to ask for this kind of thing.  I have a project I need to get my head around before tomorrow.  I can pay or buy you lunch/dinner.  Shoot me an email if you would be ever so kind.  I am in SF but I suppose Skype could work as well.<p>josh [at] joshmlewis.com
======
thiagofm
I can teach you how to do real-time stuff in JS(socket.io), interested?

That will also teach you how to deal with json.

------
sijojosep17
hey what type of help do you want? how can i help you?

------
aravivek07
ok..how may i help you now?what is your question?

~~~
joshmlewis
HN isn't the place to actually give the help. If you want to chat over email
or skype let me know.

~~~
aravivek07
ok.i will help you over my mail chat..my mail id is aravivek07@gmail.com

~~~
aravivek07
there.the issue got resolved.are you good now?

------
aravivek07
hey..what type of tutoring you want

~~~
joshmlewis
I have some simple Javascript/JSON stuff I need to figure out. Taking the time
to ask in a forum and wait on a respone and then repeat is to much hassle.

